# معجزة كبرى في مكة والكعبة



## رورو محمود (10 يناير 2007)

ما لا تعرفة عن مكة والكعبة المشرفة !!!!!!!:81:

اولاً: مكة المكرمة هي مركز الكرة الارضية.....
لقد انبهر العالم في يناير عام 1977 عندما كشف عن حقيقة علمية جديدة مفادها ان مكة المكرمة هي مركز اليابسة في الكرة الارضية، وبما ان مكة المكرمة هي مركز العالم ، فهي بمركز العاصمة للكرة الارضية.
ثانياً: مكة المكرمة هي مركز الجاذبية الارضية.........
لقد اكتشف العلم الحديث ان مكة هي مركز الجاذبية الارضية في العالم.
ثالثاً: مكة المكرمة والتوقيت العالمي...........
يعتمد العالم اليوم في توقيته على مدينة غرينتش حيث اصطلح عليها ان تكون بداية التوقيت الزمني بالنسبة للكرة الارضية،ولكن خط الطول الارضي لمدينة غرينتش يختلف عن خط الشمال المغناطيسي 8.5 درجة، وبالتالي فإن مدينة غرينتش ليست المدينة المثالية ليعتمد العالم على توقيتها، والمدينة المثالية التي يحسب توقيت العالم على اساسه يجب ان تكون المدينة التي ينطبق فيها خط الشمال المغناطيسي مع خط الشمال الحقيقي(الجغرافي)، ولا يتوفر ذلك الا في مكة المكرمة، فهي المدينة الوحيدة التي ينطبق بها خط الشمال الحقيقي مع خط الشمال المغناطيسي, فتوقيت مكة المكرمة اذاً هو الادق والاحكم في العالم.
رابعاً: الاعجاز الالهي في جعل الطواف من اليسار الى اليمين..........
ان الطواف حول الكعبة يتم بعكس عقارب الساعة من اليسار الي اليمين،وقد اثبت العلم الحديث بأن هذا الاتجاة هو نفس اتجاةالدوران الذي يتم به حركة الكون من ادق دقائقة الى اعظم وحداته.


----------



## Eng.Foam (11 يناير 2007)

جزاكي الله خيرا نرجو ان تكون مثل هذه المشاركات في القنوات العامة او المنتدى المتخصص لتعم الفائدة اكثر فاكثر ولاضيف الى ما ورد من الزميله رورو ان اتجاه الدوران وحركة الكون والطواف وما مثله من تحرك الكترونات وبروتونات في الذرة انما هي تحقق قاعدة اليد اليمنى في ايجاد محصلة القوى حيث ان محصلة القوة ستكون للاعلى ....


----------



## Genius Engineer (11 يناير 2007)

جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الألمعي (14 يناير 2007)

جميل ذلك الموضوع


و لكن مادور المهندس في أثبات غير ذلك من ظواهر اخرىمماثلة للتي طرحت


----------



## Eng.Foam (14 يناير 2007)

تفكر بخلق الله


----------



## محمد عبد العزيز مح (16 يناير 2007)

عندى سؤال الى اصحاب التدبر و التفكير الشياطين لاترىالملائكة فما الذى يمنعها من دخول مكة 
وما سبب تاثير القران العجيب على الشياطين من الناحية العلمية
مع العلم ان الجن نفسة اكد لى انة لا يستطيع ان يدخل مكة وان القران يزجرة ويحرقة ويحبسة


----------



## وائل زكي (16 يناير 2007)

كمهندس دائماً تشدني النسب، وعندما كنت أشاهد الحرم المكي في التليفزيون نجد أن الكعبة في وسط صحن المسجد الحرام تتناسب أبعادها مع الفراغ الرئيسي، ولكن كلما دخلت الحرم ووقفت أمام الكعبة أجد هيمنة كاملة لكتلة الكعبة على فراغ الصحن، مع إن أستارها سوداء مما قد يعطي أحساساً بصغر الحجم، ولكن دائماً أجد الكعبة كتلة مهيمنة تماماً على الفراغ المحيط !


----------



## Eng.Foam (17 يناير 2007)

*الكعبة والعلم الحديث*

الكعبة والعلم الحديث"

للدكتور :

علي محمد مطاوع

استاذ الاشعة وعميد طب الازهر

(من 1963-1969)

مقدمة:بقلم فضيلة الإمام الاكبر:

الدكتور: عبدالحليم محمود شيخ الازهر

"بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام عل سيدنا محمد اشرف امرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه, ومن تبع هديه الى يوم الدين.

وبعد:

فهذا البحث للعالم الدكتور علي محمد مطاوع عميد كلية الطب بجامعة الازهر, اقدمه للقراء , واقدمه لأبنائنا الدارسين في حقل العلم التجريبي بصفة خاصة.

وهو بحث طريف , لأنه لعالم كبير في الطب , وفي الكونيات بصفة عامة يتناول الروحنيات فيربطها بنظريات العلم المادي , ويستدل لها بقواعد التجربة فيفتح افقا جديدا لفهم معاني الشعائر الاسلامية ومناسك الحج.

المؤلف قد خبر غير المحسوس من المادة , ودرس غير المرئي من الاشعة , ولمس اثر غير المحسوس في الظواهر الطبيعية.

ثم قرأ في الدين , ثم تعبد, ثم خلا وتدبر , ثم صفا ورق , ثم اقترب , فبدت له نظرات تربط بين روحنيات هذا الكون وبين مادته.

نظرات ولمحات خاظفة تتبدى للمرء عند صفاء الرووح, وشفافية النفس , فيفتح الله بما يشاء.

ولست اشك ان هناك علاقة قوية بين الروحنيات وبين نواميس هذا الكون , وان الروحنيات اقوى من المادة , لكنها قد تجري على نسق يدع للمادة نظامها المألوف , وقد تجري آمره مسيطرة فتغير على المادة نظامها العادي.

ومن هنا تأتي المعجزات والكرامات , وهي في حقيقتها لا تعدو قيادة الرةح للمادة قيادة جديدة خارجة عن المألوف."

كتاب "الكعبة والعلم الحديث "رائع بشكل لا يجعلني لا اعرف كيف اختار موضوعات منه فأن محتواه كله رائع حيث يجمع بين الدين والروحنيات و بين العلم والمادة والعقل.ولقد اخترت انشاء الله أروع جزء في هذا الكتاب وهو عن "التفسير العلمي للطواف" حيث يشرح فيه الدكتور علي ماذا يحدث لأبداننا اثناء الطواف حول الكعبة , ما الذي يحدث لنا لا نراه ويجعل لطوف الكعبة اثر كبير في النفس البشرية.فما سر هذا علميا؟؟؟؟ 

"التفسير العلمي للطواف"

"لا تأخذوا الامور بظواهرها . فإن لكل شئ ظاهرا وباطنا , وظاهر الشئ هو الصورة التي يبدو بها للعين , اما باطن الشئ او حقيقته او سره فهي خصائصه التي يؤثر بها في غيره , اوتأثر بها غيره , وقد تكون مرئية او مسموعة او محسوسة , وقد يستعان بوسائل تساعد على إظهار هذه الخصائص فتجعلها رئية او مسموعة او محسوسة.

واقرب مثل لذلك سلك الكهرباء الذي يتدلى من سقف غرفتك وينتهي بالمصباح الكهربائي , لو نظرت اليه لما عرفت ما به من تيار كهربائي, لأنك لا ترى شيئا غير عادي بالسلك . ولكن المصباح الكهربائي يتوهج اذا سري التيار الكهربائي في السلك . وتوهج المصباح دليل على سريان التيار الكهربائي فيه , ولكن السلك الذي حمل التيار الكهربائي لا يبدو عليه أي تغير في مظهره, والسلك الذي يسري فيه تيار كهلربائي في اتجاه واحد يوجد حوله مجال مغناطيسي على هيئة دوائر يصاحب مرور التيار. وهذا المجال المغناطيسي لا يرى بالعين ولكن تظهره آثاره على ورقة موضوعة وضعا افقيا يمر خلالها السلك رأسيا اذا نثرت عليها برادة الحديد وجدناها تترتب على شكل دوائر حول السلك , وهكذا امكن الاستعانة ببرادة الحديد على معرفة وجود المجال المغناطسيس حول السلك الذي يسري به تيار كهربائي..

وهكذا نرى انه بالستعانة بالتأثيرات الفيزيائية او الكيميائية او البيولوجية (أي التغيير الذي ينشأ في الحالة الطبيعية للمادة او في تركيبها الكيمائي او التغيير الذي يظهر في الكائنات الحية) يمكننا من الاستدلال على القوى او الطاقات غير المرئية , إذ من البدهيات المسلم بها "ان الاثر يدل على المؤثر".....

إذا فحقيقة الاشياء لا تعرف الا بالاختبار . ووسائل الاختبار لا يعرفها الا اولو العلم والمعرفة .

والله تعالى هو الذي يعرف حقيقة كل شئ.

والخلق لا يحيطون بشئ من علمه الا بما شاء . 

والله تعالى يقول :"وما اتيتم من العلم الا قليلا"(الاسراء 85).

كما يؤمر الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم – " وقل رب زدني علما "(طه 114)

ويمن الله على عباده بقوله :"سنريهم آياتنا في الآفاق وفي أنفسهم حتى يتبين لهم الحق"(فصلت53)....

واسائل نفسي ترى هل في ما كشفه الله لعباده من العلم الى الآن تبينان ولو حكمة الطواف حول الكعبة واستلام الحجر الاسود والسعي بين الصفا والمروة, وميزة الصلاة في اللف الأول , وفضل الدعاء بين الركعتين.

واتذكر قولة عمر بن الخطاب وهو واقف امام الحجر الاسود "والله اني لأعلم أنك حجر لا تضر ولا تنفع ,ولولا رأيت رسول الله يقبلك ما قبلتك" فيرد عليه علي بن ابي طالب قائلا :"إنه ينفع ويضر . إنه يشهد لمن قبله يوم القيامة"....

هذه الشهادة تنفع صاحبها في الآخرة . والدنيا مزرعة الآخرة , ومن يزرع في الدنيا لا يحصد في لاآخرة , وكيف لا؟ والله تبارط وتعالى يقول :"ومن اراد الآخرة وسعى لها سعيها وهو مؤمن فألئك كان سعيهم مشكورا"(الاسراء 19)

ولكن الانسان يتعجل الخير. فهل من خير يدركه في الحياة الدنيا؟ نعم هناك خير كبير تدركه الارواح . وهي الجانب المهم في الانسان . والروح من عالم الامر لا تدركه الحواس الخمسة في الانسان العادي وان كانت تدركها بأثآرها من الحس والحركة – فالله يقول:"ويسألونك عن الروح . قل الروح من امر ربي وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا"(الاسراء85) والجسد ما هو الا آلة في يد الروح تستعين به القيام بأعباء الحياة ومتطلباتها في حياتها الدنيوية, والروح هي في الجسد تسمى "نفسا" والنفس المشغولة بمطالب الجسد وملذاته , تسمى الامارة , وهي تورد صاحبها موارد التهلكة .

فإذا لامت نفسها على تقصيرها فيما طلب منها فهي النفس العاقلة , فإذا اطمأنت لهذا السلوك فهي النفس المطمئنة , فإذا رضيت عن وضعها فهي النفس الراضية.

فإذا استرحت لحالتها, فهي الروح , وإذا سلكت سبيل الارواح الى الملإ الأعلى ارت سرا. وهذه مراتب النفس الانسانية في معراجها الى الله " ألا إلى الله تصير الامور"(الشورى53) والارواح بطبيعتها تحن الى الملأ الاعلى .والله وملائكته على اتصال دائم بالارواح لهدايتها "هو الذي يصلي عليكم وملائكته ليخرجكم من الطلمات الى النور "(الاحرب 43) ,واتصال الملأ بالارواح يكون اقوى ما يكون في البيت الحرام . بيت الله الحرام هو في تصوري اكبر مستشفى للعلاج الروحي او بتعبير ادق للعلاج النفسي.

والكعبة جهاز للعلاج الروحي , مثل اجهزة العلاج بالأشعة والتي منها , والتي أقرب ما يكون اليها جهاز البيتاترون الدوار حيث تدور الالكترونات في مدار دائري لتكتسب طاقة أكبر , ثم تجذب الى خارج (خارج المدار الدائري) بواسطة قطب مغناطيسي , حيث يمكن استخدامها في العلاج او تصطدم بهدف لتحويلها الى طاقة اشعاعية موجبة .

وجهاز البيتاترون الدائري 


عبارة عن انبوبة من الزجاج او الخزف على شكل دائرة . تحقن بها الالكترونات بواسطة بندقية الكترونية , وهذه الانبوبة الدائرية مفرغة من الهواء وموضوعة بين قطبي مغناطيسيس كهربائي قوي متغير الاتجاه, وتحت تأثير هذا المجال المتغير الاتجاه ت"أخذ الالكترونات مدار دائريا, وكلما زادت لفات الالكترون في الانبوبة كلما زادت سرعته (مثل المقلاع الذي يستخدمه الفلاحون لقذف قطعة من الحجر لمسافات بعيدة) وفي الجهة المقابلة للبندقية الالكترونية يوجد شبال بجواره قطب مغناطيسيس قوي لجذب الالكترونات , الى خارج المدار في الانبوبة , لتخرج من هذا الشباك لا ستخدامها في صورة الكترونات معجلة او جعلها تطدم بهدف من التنجستن لتحويل الطاقة الى اشعة رنتجن-(اشعة موجبة).
والذي اقام بناء الكعبة على ما هب عليه ملائكة بأمر الله , فهو - سبحانه- الذي جعل سحابة تظل ابراهيم واسماعيل وتحدد لهما حدود البيت الذي رفعا قواعد , فإذا الكعبة على هيئة غرفة وبجوارها من حدها الشمالي نصف دائرة (حجر اسماعيل) يحيط به جدار بارتفاع متر وثلاثين سنتيمتر وسمك متر ونصف(الحطم).


ترى ما سر بنائها على هذه الصورة؟

لندرك سر هندسة البناء وسر الطواف والسعي في ضوء العلم بالقدر الذي شاء الله للبشرية ان تحيط به في عصرنا هذا , عصر الذرة والالكترونات .

المغناطيسي الكهربائي:

إذا مر تيار كهربائي في سلك نلاحظ وجود مغناطيسي حوله , سواء كان السلك معزولا او عاريا , ويمكن التأكد من ذلك ببرادة الحديد او بالبوصلة (وهي عبارة عن مغناطيس صغير مثبت في علبة من وسطه, بحيث يكون سهل الحركة في مستوى افقي نقطة التثبيت في منتصف, ولذلك نجد ان قطبي المغناطيسي , تأخذان اتجاه الشمال والجنوب الجغرافي اذا وضعت بعيدا عن المؤثرات المغناطيسية الاخرى...)

واذا كان السلك على هيئة دائرة فإن خطوط القوى المغناطيسية تتجمع في مركز الدائرة, حيث تكون القوة المغناطيسية اقوى ما يمكن .!

وكما تتأثر خطوط القوى المغناطيسية حركة (الالكترونات) تتأثر (الالكترونات) المتحركة بالمجال المغناطيسي , لان كل (الكترون) متحرك عبارة عن مغناطيس صغير متحرك!

السر العلمي لاثر طواف الكعبة على النفس البشرية:

اذا وعينا هذه الحقائق العلمية المبسطة فإن ما اودع في الانسان من شحنة روحية , وما اودع في الملك من شحنة روحية تمثل (الالكترون). وان الانسان او الملك في طوافه حول الكعبة الكعبة يشبه حركة (الالكترون) الدائرية, وان حركة السعي بين الصفا والمروة , تشبه حركة (الالكترون) المستقيمة والتي ينشأ عنها مغناطيس قطباه عند نهايتي الحركة.

أي ان طواف الناس حول الكعبة , ينشأ عنه مجال روحي اقوى ما يكون في مركز الدوران , وهذا المجال الروحي ينتشر حول الكعبة , ويقل في شدته كلما بعدنا عن الكعبة . وان شدة هذا المجال تكون اقوى كلما كان عدد الطائفين اكثر...

ان المجال الروحي حول الكعبة لا ينشأ فقط من طواف الناس , وانما ينشأ ايضا من طواف الملائكة , وطواف , الملائكة حول البيت المعمور تحت الف ملك لا ينقطع ابدا, اذا يطوف حوله كل يوم سبعون الف ملك لا يعودون اليه الى ان تقوم الساعة , ينشأ عن طواف هذه الطاقات الروحية حول – البيت المعمور , مجال روحي نوراني في مركز الدوران , وعموديا على مستوى الدوران , هذا المجال الروحي النوراني , يهبط عموديا على بيوت الله الاربعة عشر الموجودة في السموات والارضين.

وقد اخبرني بعض من تفضل الله عليهم بالجلاء البصري انهم يشاهدون عمودا من النور من الكعبة الى السماء .

هذه الطاقات الروحية النورانية الهابطة من البيت المعمور من تحت العرش الى الكعبة , توجد مجالا روحيا نورانيا حول الكعبة , يؤثر في الطاقات الروحية التي تطوف حول الكعبة , كما يؤثر المجال المغناطيسي في قطع الحديد الموجودة في المجال , فيكسبها مغناطيسية قد تبقى مدة طويلة كما في الصلب , وقد تكون مؤقتا كما في الحديد المطاوع..

وكذلك الارواح التي تطوف حول الكعبة منها ما يشبه الحديد المطاوع , ومنها ما يشبه الصلب في تأثرها بهاذا المجال الروحي النوراني , وكما في المجال المغناطيسي , فإن المجال اقوى ما يكون داخل الكعبة ( وحجر اسماعيل يعتبر من داخل الكعبة) اما خارجها اقوى ما يكون بجوار الكعبة ولعل في هذا بعض السر في رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم- ( لو علمتم ما بالصف الاول لتقاتلتم عليه بالرماح).

وسبب آخر لتفضيل الصف الاول , ان الطاقات النورانية للمصلين تكون كلها الى الامام في اتجاه الكعبة, وبذلك تغمر الانوار جميع المصلين في غير الصف الاول , الواقعين للصلاة في الصف الاول "نورهم يسعى بين ايديهم".(التحريم8).

وبمناسبة هذا المجال الروحي النوراني الهابط من البيت المعمور نتيجة الطواف الذي لا ينقطع للملائكة تبدو فائدة الحطيم , وهو الحائط الذي يحيط بحجر اسماعيل , لانه يشبه المرآة المقعرة التي تعكس الانوار الى الجهة المقابلة من الكعبة , أي ما بين الركن اليماني وركن الحجر الاسود .

ولذلك كانت الروحانية واستجابة الدعوات في هذه الامكنة , مما ورد في شأنه عن سيد الخلق عليه افضل الصلاة واتم السلام , وان الملائكة بين الركنين موجودون بصفة دائمة وبأعداد كثيرة (حوالي سبعين الفا)..

التفسير العلمي لحكمة الاشارة الى الحجر الاسود واثره في النفس البشرية:

يبقى ان نعرف لماذا يتميز ركن الحجر الاسود عن الركن اليماني:وهنا يأتي دور المسعى , فحركة السعي جيئة وذهابا تجعله كأنه مغناطيس احد قطبيه (الصفا) اقرب ما يكون من ركن الحجر الاسود , ولذلك فهو يجذب الطاقة الروحية النورانية نحوه , فتتركز ناحية ركن الحجر الاسود اكثر منها في الركن اليماني , ولذلك فان الطائف . بالبيت اذا استطاع استلام الحجر , فقد غمرته الانوار , واذا لم يستطيع من شدة الزحام , فانه يرفع يمينه , ويشير الى الركن .

وهذا يكفي لايصال الموجات النورانية اليه, فان رفع يمينه والاشارة الى حجر , تؤدي عمل الهوائي في جهاز الراديو او التليفزيون. تتلقى الموجات وتوصلها الى جسم الانسان ...

والموجات الروحية النورانية تملأ المجال البيت , فالطائفون يتفاعلون معها اكثر من الجالسين حول الكعبة والمصلون حول الكعبة ينفعلون بها اكثر من الجالسين , والكل منفعل بها.

ان هذه الالكترونات بين الموجات (الكهرومغناطيسية ) وحركة (الالكترونات) مع الموجات الروحية النورانية, وحركة الارواح , قد يكون لها في الحقيقة ما يبررها اذ ان سنن الله في خلقه لا تتغير ولا تتحول "ولن تجد لسنة الله تبديلا"-"ولن تجد لسنة الله تحويلا"(فاطر 43) ولكن طبيعة الروح , وطبيعة هذه الموجات النورانية , مما لم يصل العلم البشري بعد الى كننها , ان الانسان اذا اعمل فكره , تنبعث منه طاقات موجبة, تنتشر في الاثير حول الارض وفي الملكوت , الى ما شاء الله, بسرعة قد تفوق سرعة الضوء , ان هذه الموجات تلتقطها القلوب البشرية المستعدة للتلقي وهكذا تنتقل الافكار عبر الاثير , ومصدر الافكار قد يكون من البشر , او الجن , او الملائكة وهذا يفسر الالهام , او الوحي , او الايحاء , مما يطلق عليه في العلم الحديث "التليباثي"..

ان الانسان يحمل في داخله جهاز ارسال واستقبال , يرسل الموجات الفكرية ويستقبلها . هذا الجهاز هو القلب عضو حاسة الفؤاد , التي سوف يسأل الانسان عنها مصداقا لقوله تعالى:"إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسئولا"( الاسراء 26). 

ان الموجات الضوئية التي تنفعل بها العين معروفة.

والموجات السمعية (الصوتية) التي تنفعل بها الاذن معروفة . ولكن الموجات التي تنفعل بها القلوب لم يعرفها الانسان بعد , ولا يمكن التكهن بحالة البشرية يوم ان يصل الانسان الى معرفتها , ويتمكن من صناعة اجهزة , تمكن القلب من التقاط وتقوية هذه الموجات (مثل النظارات ووسائل السمع الكهربائية) فيعرف الانسان ما يدور بخلد من حوله من الناس.

كما انه الانسان مخاطبة القلوب مباشرة عن طريق الاذاعة (باستخدام الموجات الفكرية) بدل المخاطبة بالراديو او التليفزيون , فتتلقى القلوب هذه الموحات الفكرية مباشرة دون حاجة الى جهاز استقبال وسيط.

إن الله جلت قدرته لا بد منجز وعده "سنريهم آياتنا في الافاق وفي انفسهم حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق"(فصلت53).

إن الله جلت قدرته ووسعت رحمته كل شئ اختص الانسان بالكثير من الفضل ." ولقد كرمنا بني آدم"(الاسراء70) لانه خليفة الله في الارض " إني جاعل في الارض خليفة"( البقرة 30) وصلة الله بالانسان لا تنقطع " هو الذي عليكم وملائكته ليخرجكم من الطلمات إلى النور"(الاحزاب43) وهذه الصلة تكون اقوى ما يكون اثناء سجود الانسان في صلاته "أقرب ما يكون العبد من ربه وهو ساجد"(حديث رواه مسلم والنسائي والبزار عن ابن مسعود..).

ولما كانت الصلاة في بيت الله الحرام بمائة الف صلاة في سواه , فإن قرب الانسان من ربه في المسجد الحرام, اقوى كثيرا من أي مكان آخر , وذلك لان المجال الروحي النوراني في الكعبة وما حولها اقوى ما يكون .

وبهذا تكون الكعبة والبيت الحرام بمكة مكانا للاستشفاء الروحي والنفسي من تدبير الخالق وهندسته "صنع الله الذي اتقن كل شئ"(النمل 88) .فهو اول بيت وضع للناس . وهو بيت الله الحرام من دخله كان آمنا , والحجاج والعمار ضيوف الرحمن وزوار بيته, وحق على المضيف ان يكرم ضيفه , فمن حج او اعتمر ولم يرفث ولم يفسق , رجع من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته امه اسأل الله العظيم رب البيت الكريم , الا يحرمنا ما حيينا ان نكون في وفد ضيوفه و زواره بيته, وفي وفد زوار الحبيب الشفيع الرسول , امرنا ربنا في محكم كتابه بالصلاة عليه"إن الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي يا ايها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما"(الاحزاب56).

التفسير العلمي للصلاة والنفس البشرية:

والصلاة صلة , وصلة الله وملائكته برسوله دائما لا تنقطع, وامرنا ربنا ان نتصل به بقوله تعالى:"صلوا عليه" واسألوا الله السلام , فهو السلام ومنه السلام, والتفسير العلمي لهذه الصلة كما اتصوره , هو ان رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقوم بعمل المحول الكهربائي (الترانسفورمر) لان صلته بالملأ الاعلى دائمة ومستمرة , وليس اهلا لهذه الصلة المستمرة ولا يقدر عليها سواه فهو صاحب المعراج , وهو الذي زج به بحار انوار الاحدية بينما وقف جبريل عليه السلام, وقال : لو تقدمت لاحترقت في انوار سبحات الحي القيوم , اما غيره - صلى الله عليه وسلم- فلا يطيق الاتصال بالملأ الاعلى.

حكمة الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد علميا:

اما الذي اراد الاتصال الدائم , فلا بأس من الاتصال الدائم بحضرة النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم- الذي يتلقى الانوار من حضرة القدوس التي لا يقدر عليها غيره, ثم يعطيها مستوى انسانيا يستطيع ان يتحمله من كلن له قلب , وهذه وظيفة المحول الكهربائي, الذي يتلقى التيار ذا الفولت العالي, الذي لا يمكن للانسان ان يتحمله , ويعطي تيار ذا فولت واط لا يؤذي الانسان ونستعمله في تشغيل الجرس الكهربائي مثلا.

وصلتنا برسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- هي في العمل بما جاء به من عند الله , والبعد عما نهانا عن فعله , والدعاء له في ان يديم الله صلته به , ويؤتيه الوسيلة والفضيلة والدرجة الرفيعة , وان يبعثه الله مقاما محمودا وعده.

واتباعنا لرسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم- دليل حبنا لرسول الله ووسيلتنا في ان نظفر بحب الله" قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله"(آل عمران 31).

والرسول –صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال "الحج الى الحج, والعمرة الى العمرة ,كفارة لما بينهما"(حديث ). ليس ذلك فحسب, ولكن الصلاة ايضا اذا اديت كما يجب , فهي كفارة للذنوب قال رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم- للصحابة:"ارأيتم لو ان نهرا بباب احدكم يغتسل فيه كل يوم خمس مرات هل يبقى من درنه شئ؟.قالوا :لا يبقى من درنه شئ يا رسول الله, قال فذلك مثل الصلوات الخمس, يمحو الله بهن الخطايا"(متفق عليه)..

وقال رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- :"لا تشد الرحال الا الى ثلاثة مساجد :مسجد الحرام, ومسجدي هذا والمسجد الاقصى"(حديث صحيح متفق عليه).

الخاتمة:

فيامن يريدون عز الدنيا وحسن ثواب الاخرة, استجيبوا لله وللرسول اذا دعا كم لما يحييكم , واعلموا ان الحج احد اركان الاسلام الخمسة, فرضه الله على من استطاع اليه سبيلا" ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع اليه سبيلا"(آل عمرا97) فليغتنم المرء شبابه قبل هرمه , وصحته قبل سقمه, وغناه قبل فقره , وليسارع الى اداء الفريضة ولا يؤجلها , فأنه لا يدري ما الله صانع به في الغد "عجلوا الخروج إلى مكة بالحج , فإن احدكم لا يدري ما يعرض له"(حديث شريف).."

اتمنى ان يحوز هذا الموضوع اعجابكم كما نال اعجابي بشدة ويجزي الله خيرا للدكتور علي على تلك المعلومات ذات القيمة الهائلة كي نثبت بها للعالم اجمع ان لكل شئ في ديننا حكمة منها ما منحنا ربنا بسرها ومنها مازالت في علم الله


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عزيزتي رورو الله يحفظك مشكورة والمشاركين جميعا 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31924

موضوع ذو صلة من الاخ المشرف م. عمرو بارك الله به


----------



## ياسر الطيب (17 يناير 2007)

الأخت رورو مشكورة جداً على المعلومات التي أفدتينا بها ونتمنى لكي التوفيق الدائم ولا أنسى ان اتقدم بشكري للأخ وائل زكي ولجميع الأعضاء , واتمنى للجميع التوفيق.

يـاســـــر الطـــــــــــيـب


----------



## CASPER (12 فبراير 2007)

مشكورة على المعلومة


----------



## eng_eslam (14 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على المجهود 
واعتقد انة هيكون افضل فى المكان المناسب


----------



## راكين (17 فبراير 2007)

مشكورة على المعلومات القيمة .

سبحان الله كل شيء في الكون بقدر وحساب دقيق .

سبحان الله ....


----------



## جنتي في إيماني (17 فبراير 2007)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله
جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## فتوح (19 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاكم الله خيراً على المعلومات


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (19 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## zezo0 (23 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمادة راس (1 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## هدير احمد (4 مارس 2007)

جزال الله خيرا يارب ارحمنا جمعيا ان شاء الله واجعل الخير كله في امة محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## خبير.ص (8 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا شباب


----------



## محمد ابراهيم (19 مارس 2007)

Allah bless you for this information thanks


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (19 مارس 2007)

موضوع ذو صلة الله أكبر ( المعجـزة الكبـرى ) في الكعبــة ( بالادلة والصور ) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=43050


----------



## med (22 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير عن هذا الموضوع الشيق.........


----------



## lion1550 (22 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ali1001 (22 مارس 2007)

سبحان الله

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخوانى


----------



## بيت لحم (31 مارس 2007)

*مشكورة*

مشكورة اختي عالموضوع الحلو


----------



## ngm (8 أبريل 2007)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور الجميع على هذه المعلومات


----------



## المهندس بشير (9 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور 
سبحان الله ولله في خلقه شؤون


----------



## مستقبل (9 نوفمبر 2007)

سبحان الله....
تشكرون على المواضيع الحلوة


----------



## hammhamm44 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

مكة المباركة بها بيت الله وهذا يكفى


----------

